# Friday night fever! | 21st January - Rock Bottom Cafe, TECOM



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

*Date & Time:* January 21, 2011 - 9pm onwards
*Location:* Rock Bottom Cafe / Ramee Rose Hotel
*Info:* A little bit here and a little bit there (Want to know about the first Rock Bottom Cafe?) 
*Map:* See the red pin?

After all those great comments to last week's "Thursday night drinks / Beer lovers' get-together" who can resist the idea of missing this week?

Thanks to all those lovely people who made last week's meet-up so awesome, I just had to come up with another event this week! (yeah you got it right, for the people, by the people!)

This week we're looking at a Karaoke night in the Rock Bottom Cafe at Tecom, the successor(to be) to the original Rock Bottom Cafe in Bur Dubai. People who already know the original will already have an idea about how fun the place is but here is something new, Tecom branch is becoming even better than the original!

Yet again, need to feed your social side, want to have fun, got nothing else to do? Come and join us this Friday night! Whether you're looking for some chit chat or looking to get drunk and humiliateD) yourself with the karaoke or dance till you drop, it's a great opportunity for everyone..

Since it's a karaoke night, there's an entrance fee of 100AED.. But guess what? *We're not going to pay any fees for entrance!!*(Why spend that money on entrance when you can spend it on drinks right!? Just give my name at the door and you'll be treated like a king/queen ) Want to hear something better? Ladies get two free drinks for the night.. Guys, what about something cool for you? Just join the karaoke and you'll get a free drink on the spot as well!! If you think you're really good, then you have the chance to win a 300AED & a 200AED voucher for drinks!!

What are you waiting for.. Mark your calendars already!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So I see the Expat Forum Event competition is on! 

Have fun guys! While I do love Karaoke, I won't be in town so will be missing this one.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm beginning to think Pammy and Jynxy are one and the same person. Never around, always busy but somehow manage to meet up 

I should be in!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> I'm beginning to think Pammy and Jynxy are one and the same person. Never around, always busy but somehow manage to meet up
> 
> I should be in!


Yes, we are one and the same person, except Jynxy is American and blonde while I am Indian and as brown as a well done toast 
But we do have one thing in common, neither one of us are big fans of the Dubai 5 star hotel culture. I'm not sure about Jynxy but I see it as far too pretentious and oddly enough one of us actually works for a 5 star hotel chain!


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> So I see the Expat Forum Event competition is on!
> 
> Have fun guys! While I do love Karaoke, I won't be in town so will be missing this one.



No no no no!!  

Different days means there's no competition and neither they're alternatives to each other.. The concepts are totally different


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

qetadgzcb said:


> No no no no!!
> 
> Different days means there's no competition and neither they're alternatives to each other.. The concepts are totally different


Sounds like two competing events to me. It all started when you first complained about picking a venue that doesn't make you fall asleep Qetadzeraercsafads


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

This sounds like fun, count me in.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Aha! So you do work for that hotel with an M?

Don't see a reason why we couldn't go to both? I'm planning to do so if I can  More beer for me!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Aha! So you do work for that hotel with an M?
> 
> Don't see a reason why we couldn't go to both? I'm planning to do so if I can  More beer for me!


I work for the company, not the hotel so you're almost right. 

Gavtek's starting to become a "regular" at these events now.


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Aha! So you do work for that hotel with an M?
> 
> Don't see a reason why we couldn't go to both? I'm planning to do so if I can  More beer for me!


Someone might get pissed off at me but, I heard that there's a whisky night(18AED for a Glenfiddich!) at Jebel Ali Club on Thursday around 8pm.. They've Erdinger as well


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

qetadgzcb said:


> Someone might get pissed off at me but, I heard that there's a whisky night(18AED for a Glenfiddich!) at Jebel Ali Club on Thursday around 8pm.. They've Erdinger as well


*C O M P E T I T I O N* (and a very sneaky competitor at that)


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Gavtek's starting to become a "regular" at these events now.


As far as I know, he's a regular to anything which is fun 



pamela0810 said:


> *C O M P E T I T I O N* (and a very sneaky competitor at that)


I don't compete with my friends btw, still not accepting the accusations!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Jebel Ali's too far away! And for 18 a shot, I wonder how many and how long would it be before you have a club of drunkards throwing up!


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Jebel Ali's too far away! And for 18 a shot, I wonder how many and how long would it be before you have a club of drunkards throwing up!


Heheh that's the regular price, not special to that night though.. and so far I've never seen something like that happen there.. most people don't know/appreciate the place so no worries


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Probably it's too far for most people to go


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> Jebel Ali's too far away! And for 18 a shot, I wonder how many and how long would it be before you have a club of drunkards throwing up!


It used to be a great place a couple years ago but the last couple of times there it appears to have gone way down hill unfortunately.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> Probably it's too far for most people to go


It's not that far, it's just behind Ibn Battuta Mall. If you're going along SZR to the Marina, it's just another couple of minutes in a taxi.


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

hey, sounds cool.. but Nasimi full moon party is on Friday! oh, what do I do, what do I do? :confused2:
btw if anybody is going to Nasimi let's catch up there.. )) PM me.. 
sorry, qetadgzcb ))


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

stewart said:


> It used to be a great place a couple years ago but the last couple of times there it appears to have gone way down hill unfortunately.


Otara down hill you mean :spit:

@Gavtek, yes but coming from near Sharjah, that's just way too far!

@lookingforsmth, Nasimi always has a party, full moon, half moon, no moon


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

lookingforsmth said:


> hey, sounds cool.. but Nasimi full moon party is on Friday! oh, what do I do, what do I do? :confused2:
> btw if anybody is going to Nasimi let's catch up there.. )) PM me..
> sorry, qetadgzcb ))


Hmm, I don't think the full moon party at Nasimi is actually going to be better :confused2:

I had great fun last week so I would prefer a similar crowd over to anything(nearly)


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

stewart said:


> It used to be a great place a couple years ago but the last couple of times there it appears to have gone way down hill unfortunately.


How would you define going down hill? I know the places isn't so great but who cares about the decor or service when you can get good whiskey at such ridiculous prices


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

@lookingforsmth, Nasimi always has a party, full moon, half moon, no moon [/QUOTE]

So does Tecom Rockbottom at Ramee Rose-I live near it.
We were their first customers to;
Drink there
Eat there
Break the first, second and third glass there 
and prob the first one to leave blind drunk.


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

stewart said:


> So does Tecom Rockbottom at Ramee Rose-I live near it.
> We were their first customers to;
> Drink there
> Eat there
> ...


haha from this comment I'm getting the idea that you'll definitely be there!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

qetadgzcb said:


> How would you define going down hill? I know the places isn't so great but who cares about the decor or service when you can get good whiskey at such ridiculous prices


The clientele leave a lot to be desired as well....


----------



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

While I don't drink and I'm not sure what does karaoke means !!!!!
But qetadgzcb you should be marketing manager some where 
I liked you invitation so much ..Unfortunately I'll not be able to come ..but I hope I'll find another chance (It seems there will be many )


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

stewart said:


> The clientele leave a lot to be desired as well....


I resemble that remark

I am sure you will be there Stewart leading the singing after your Brunch???


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

mikeyb said:


> I resemble that remark
> 
> I am sure you will be there Stewart leading the singing after your Brunch???


We will see 
You catching up with us when you get back?
If not give me a call mate when you are back.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

And I will be there with industrial earplugs


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

stewart said:


> The clientele leave a lot to be desired as well....


"to be desired" in the good sense 

it's mostly 20-30 something yo western people, with a death wish to sing and drink till they drop 

i went there once, and the place is nothing like its sibling dive in bur dubai. i didn't have to pay for anything  two drinks free and the rest were complimentary shots. i might have been one of the oldest females on the premises, so no one bothered to bother me :clap2: in general, the crowd is young and wild; it sort of resembles a yuppy club. no "me love you long time" offers, and no demand 

AND they don't smoke in the main, which means a great deal to me. 

i'm in.


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

I have planned a girl night out with girls, but will love to jump in for a couple of hours. Is there anyone interested in a Hilarious Karaoke Duet with me???  We can do classic like Summer Nights. Or if you guys prefer Justin Bieber, I'm in as well


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Amame said:


> . Or if you guys prefer Justin Bieber, I'm in as well


You can well assured that if I do go I will not be doing Justin Bieber :spit:


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I might be coaxed into doing Don't Stop Believin' depending on how drunk I am


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> @lookingforsmth, Nasimi always has a party, full moon, half moon, no moon


yeah but this one sounds quite interesting, Winter Wonderland something.. )) again if anybody is going to be there give me a shout..

well, i still might manage to attend both events, hehe..


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

stewart said:


> You can well assured that if I do go I will not be doing Justin Bieber :spit:


I know I know, you can do Hannah Montana and Justin is for me!  LOL 

guys, i have to point out that the duet with me, will ensure you NO price at all cost. LOL... 

but you might got some free bottles that the other thrown at you.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> I might be coaxed into doing Don't Stop Believin' depending on how drunk I am


i'll cheer


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

qetadgzcb said:


> *Date & Time:* January 21, 2011 - 9pm onwards
> *Location:* Rock Bottom Cafe / Ramee Rose Hotel
> *Info:* A little bit here and a little bit there (Want to know about the first Rock Bottom Cafe?)
> *Map:* See the red pin?
> ...


:clap2: Love the name and great choice!! I have a very early morning call on Saturday so I am not sure if I will be able to make it... but I do want to see this place!!

I must say though that the karaoke part is kind of scary....:yield:


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

qetadgzcb said:


> No no no no!!
> 
> Different days means there's no competition and neither they're alternatives to each other.. The concepts are totally different


Indeed the whole idea is to give people MORE choices both in terms of events and nights.
I believe Moe will start a regular cinema night too soon... Can't wait for that!! Just remember Moe that they better not clash with my Arabic course!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> *C O M P E T I T I O N* (and a very sneaky competitor at that)


Hardly! I wonder if they have a all the strawberry milkshakes you can drink night anywhere that Thursday??? 

Tac and I are great friends. Met through the forum a year ago. We just have different prespectives on what constitutes a good night out


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

anwarm.aziz said:


> While I don't drink and I'm not sure what does karaoke means !!!!!
> But qetadgzcb you should be marketing manager some where
> I liked you invitation so much ..Unfortunately I'll not be able to come ..but I hope I'll find another chance (It seems there will be many )


Actually qetadzcb is indeed in marketing. As so am I. And we both know that healthy competition is a great way to keep you on your toes and be better.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Indeed the whole idea is to give people MORE choices both in terms of events and nights.
> I believe Moe will start a regular cinema night too soon... Can't wait for that!! Just remember Moe that they better not clash with my Arabic course!


What day's your course? I'm thinking of Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday as a regular weekly thing but it might jump around in case. I might post up a Green Hornet movie night for next week if the reviews are good!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

We are most deff not one in the same. And I have met Moe..  And Pammy has too  I have very few 'weekends' off the year and a few months I have been here (only if the other day person who works the opposite shift is on vacation). And during those times, the only option was behemeth porsh expensive 5 star hotel bars.... You couldnt drag me kicking and screaming. This I would actually be tempted to do but alas... Work.  Such is life. Have fun.


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

anwarm.aziz said:


> While I don't drink and I'm not sure what does karaoke means !!!!!
> But qetadgzcb you should be marketing manager some where
> I liked you invitation so much ..Unfortunately I'll not be able to come ..but I hope I'll find another chance (It seems there will be many )


Well just like everything in life is based on mathematics, marketing is involved in everything in life.. And if you can see the glass half full, it's fun as well! And yupp as Yoga girl mentioned, I'm in marketing(though I'm trying to get it off me LOL)



cami said:


> AND they don't smoke in the main, which means a great deal to me.
> i'm in.


yeah and I hate that! 



Amame said:


> I have planned a girl night out with girls, but will love to jump in for a couple of hours.


Why do I get the impression that you wouldn't really be missing this one 



lookingforsmth said:


> well, i still might manage to attend both events, hehe..


Hmm so we better get used to seeing you join at least 3 hours late to every event then 



Yoga girl said:


> :clap2: Love the name and great choice!! I have a very early morning call on Saturday so I am not sure if I will be able to make it... but I do want to see this place!!
> I must say though that the karaoke part is kind of scary....:yield:


Well you know, marketing, marketing, marketing :clap2: Don't worry about the karaoke, I'm planning to hide in a corner till it ends then pop in! you can try the same :madgrin:



Yoga girl said:


> Indeed the whole idea is to give people MORE choices both in terms of events and nights.


I think it's a bit different than how you see it.. Your nights are for the boring elderly while these are for the young & the ones who feel young


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Ahh I just noticed that I missed something.. I'll be celebrating my first year in Dubai that night as well.. The more people, the better celebrations get right!? So everyone is free to buy me drinks 

... alright alright, enough with the marketing, why would I celebrate a year in Dubai, that was a lie.. Actually I'm looking for more people to share my pain and misery :lie:


----------



## Loxie (Dec 20, 2010)

Count me in! It'll be my first Expat Forum event. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> We are most deff not one in the same. And I have met Moe..  And Pammy has too  I have very few 'weekends' off the year and a few months I have been here (only if the other day person who works the opposite shift is on vacation). And during those times, the only option was behemeth porsh expensive 5 star hotel bars.... You couldnt drag me kicking and screaming. This I would actually be tempted to do but alas... Work.  Such is life. Have fun.


lol Still remember those drinks you brought. What did you do with the one you took home?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> lol Still remember those drinks you brought. What did you do with the one you took home?


Froze it and drank part of it, wasnt so bad frozen. But after that one drink, still sitting in the freezer. You want it, you can have it


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

I dont think its a competition at all. I think its excellent to give people choices on different venues, location and pricing. This is awesome, if we can get a regular Friday night started off of this on top of our already popular Thursday night meet ups, Expats will never have a boring weekend again!  

I cant make this one as Ill be out of town but I will definitely make the next one Getazcb.


----------



## Wheresthesungone? (Jan 20, 2011)

*Big Nite ooot!*

Hi Everyone, just registered as I am now based in Dubai for 3 months or so and and staring at the blank walls with dodgy TV for company!

Saw the event, and fancy a pint or two and a yarn.

Pink carnations and a copy of the Telegraph under the arm for Friday - as a means of recognition of course!!

See you later....


----------



## azzy100 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Hi*

Hi every 1

I am moving to Dubai in May this year andd wonderd if i can ask for some help in finding accommodation and what can i expect to pay?Do i need to buy a car or is the public transport good?

Will be working as a Financial Advisor and so will need to travel around quite a bit,so how expensive are cars?

Thanks a million.

Maty


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

azzy100 said:


> Hi every 1
> 
> I am moving to Dubai in May this year andd wonderd if i can ask for some help in finding accommodation and what can i expect to pay?Do i need to buy a car or is the public transport good?
> 
> ...


There is a thread that says "Read before posting". Read that and then come back with additional questions. You can get around without a car but it will add up if you like to do things out and about with the cost of taxis.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Wheresthesungone? said:


> Hi Everyone, just registered as I am now based in Dubai for 3 months or so and and staring at the blank walls with dodgy TV for company!
> 
> Saw the event, and fancy a pint or two and a yarn.
> 
> ...


i wouldn't wear pink carnations in that place if i were straight... try pm the organizer (qetadgzcb) and get some contact numbers.


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Alright guys and girls.. It's finally time!!

At the entrance you can either mention my name(not the handle, some of you already know my real name and I've replied to all PMs I received) or the event's name (Friday Night Fever) or the forum's name.. All should work fine..

See you all tonight!!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

qetadgzcb said:


> Alright guys and girls.. It's finally time!!
> 
> At the entrance you can either mention my name(not the handle, some of you already know my real name and I've replied to all PMs I received) or the event's name (Friday Night Fever) or the forum's name.. All should work fine..
> 
> See you all tonight!!


great night qetadgzcb, thanks for organizing it 

good to see new people too! and sooooooooo good to dance, we should do this more often


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I passed by Rock Bottom's early this morning on my way home from the airport and was actually looking out for you lot just in case you all were chilling outside after the bar closed for the night


----------



## bradley619 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey all.. Been watching this post for a while.. I have finally made the move to Doobia..

I stayed at The Ramee Rose when they opened the RBC.. wow what a mistake for my life.. ;-)

So is anything going on tonight? Is anyone going out? It wud be cool to mee some new ppl, and um DRINK..


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...th-feb-no-5-lounge-bar-ritz-carlton-difc.html


----------



## bradley619 (Feb 6, 2011)

I feel it....


----------

